# CYCLNE COASTER Sunday Ride - FIRST ride for 2016 - January 3rd 2016



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 2, 2016)

I know there's a typo in the heading ... just was typing too fast apparently 

_*That's right - The FIRST Sunday ride for CYCLONE COASTER for the 2016 monthly rides - 

Meet & Greet @ 9:30am - RIDE STARTS @ 10:30am SHARP 

I will have CYCLONE COASTER Shirts - hats - plates - decals - patches - etc. -- BEFORE THE RIDE STARTS for anyone interested 

ALL the information is on our website   www.cyclonecoaster.com 

Ride Vintage - Frank *_


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 4, 2016)

Couple pics of some bikes that showed up…












At least I took a few; the rest of the time I was distracted by all the other bikes that showed up.


----------

